# WLAN Autoconfig error 4003



## Imega (May 16, 2016)

Two days ago I started having problems with my Intel Wireless AC 7260. Suddenly the internetconnection would dissapear but it was still conected to the router (asus rt-ac87u). I rebooted my laptop (msi gs70 stealth pro 2pe) and after that he couldn't even find my wireless card.









I tried updating the driver (the new driver on intel's site as well as the old win8.1 driver on msi's site). Nothing helped.
I used a restorepoint and after that it worked for a while but it disconnected again.
I seached through the event viewer and found this error 
(WLAN AutoConfig detected limit connectivity, performing Reset/Recover.adapter):

```
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
- <System>
  <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WLAN-AutoConfig" Guid="{9580D7DD-0379-4658-9870-D5BE7D52D6DE}" />
  <EventID>4003</EventID>
  <Version>0</Version>
  <Level>2</Level>
  <Task>0</Task>
  <Opcode>0</Opcode>
  <Keywords>0x4000000020000000</Keywords>
  <TimeCreated SystemTime="2016-05-13T17:46:37.111749700Z" />
  <EventRecordID>9616</EventRecordID>
  <Correlation />
  <Execution ProcessID="668" ThreadID="1092" />
  <Channel>System</Channel>
  <Computer>DESKTOP-PTHUP3O</Computer>
  <Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
  </System>
- <EventData>
  <Data Name="ErrorCode">2</Data>
  <Data Name="Reason">0xdeaddeed</Data>
  <Data Name="IpFamily">0xeeec</Data>
  <Data Name="PortType">0x0</Data>
  </EventData>
  </Event>
```
I think the wifi disconnected because of the power savings, and i want to disable it on the device manager but it has to show up first.

Thank you in advance for helping!


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Try removing all the current drivers for both the Intel Bluetooth and the Intel Wireless AC ... in your Device Manager screenshot, it looks like the Bluetooth is waiting for a driver install. The Bluetooth & AC are on the same little card. You'll probably want the latest Windows 10 compatible version -- the download usually holds the drivers for both. You might have to look in on "Programs & Features" in Control Panel to remove the Intel Wireless drivers & software, if they are currently missing from Device Manager.

You can also check to see if your MSI PC has an overly zealous power-saving utility. Windows 10's default settings aren't that Draconian that the wireless is powered down much. But some manufacturer's have handy-dandy power saving utilities ... these can cause trouble, especially if they weren't designed for Windows 10. If you have such a utility running on your PC, dive into its help files a bit, and see if it effects wireless power settings. Windows 10's power settings are easy to find: right-click the Start menu icon & select Power Options.... to get down to particular device settings, you have to dig into the advanced settings.

Let us know if this doesn't help

P.S. .... late edit: tell you what: also look in on your UEFI/Bios settings, to make sure that the wireless and Bluetooth settings look OK in there.


----------



## Imega (May 16, 2016)

First of all,thank you for helping me.
I uninstalled the bluetooth driver and the driver software from intel.


















And then i checked if there were any drivers left (with cmd i made a txt with all the drivers installed and found this).










I see there are a couple intel wireless drivers still installed... Do i have to uninstall them with the command prompt?


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi again

The drivers stored in those oemNNN.inf (where "NNN" is a unique number assigned during installation) are often just hanging around as protection if you ever need to do a "driver roll-back". Many (usually most) of them aren't being loaded or used. However, the size of the driver storage can get a little out-of-hand (especially for some smaller capacity SSD drives on computers where the SSD is the only storage) - in such cases, there are tools you can use to carefully trim the overstuffed driver folder. Here's a nice tutorial for that:
How to reduce unnecessary drivers in Windows 10 | CIO

(That page should translate OK into Dutch using Google translate, if you'd prefer it "in het Nederlands")
_______________

Now that you have removed the old drivers - you can use another computer to download the latest package from Intel for Windows 10. 

Might be a good idea to try a power-cycle on your modem/router/gateway devices too -- several models have trouble with the list of devices connected to the local network, and don't refresh the list, so that they start refusing new connections (since the "maximum number of connections allowed" threshold is passed). 

Then install the new drivers.

Let us know if that doesn't help.


----------

